# حماية السيارة ليس من السرقة و لكن من محاولة السرقة



## moscd (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين ... اخيكم مهندس مدني 
ليس لي في هندسة الالكترونيات و لكن اعلم اني سأجد هنا عقول فذة ... 

عندي سيارة جديدة موديل 2008 بها خاصيتان .. الاولى انه لا يمكن سرقتها فبدون مفتاح التشغيل تتعطل المضخات و يتوقف نظام البنزين و هاذا جيد النظام الثاني انه بها انذار لكنه غبي بعض الشيء فلا ينطلق الا عند فتح الابواب او الشنطة او كبوت السيارة لكن لا ينطلق في حال كسر زجاج السيارة كما هو الحال في الانذار التقليدي الذي يركب في ورش تزيين السيارات ...
المشكلة اني صحيت الصباح لأجد الحرامية منهم لله كسرو زجاج السيارة و فكو الطبلون على مهلهم و سرقوه .... بدون ما ينطلق جهاز الانذار .... 
طولت عليكم .. ما فكرت فيه بعد هذا الحادث هو نظام حماية ينطلق بمجرد هز السيارة يعني بالاهتزاز ... و عندي بعض الافكار
1- اما ان يعمل الاهتزاز على اطلاق انذار و هذه الفكرة الشائعة 
2- يعمل على تشغيل كاميرا تقوم بتصوير السارق و في هذه الحالة يا اما السارق يسرق الكاميرا بالمرة يا اما يلبس قناع
3- يقوم بالاتصال بالجوال و هذه فكرة طرحها اخ لنا هنا في المنتدى لكنه لم يشرح كيفية تطبيقها و يا اسفي علينا نحن العرب عندما نبتكر شيء كيف نخاف على العلم و كأنه سيفلسنا اذا ساعدنا به الآخرين

ارجو ممن لديه فكرة جيدة ان يشرحها و ارجو ممن طبق شيئا ما ان يشرح لنا بالتفصيل و لا يكتفي بالعناوين


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يوجد في بعض السيارات مفتاح لانارة الصندوق الخلفي للسيارة بعد فتح الصندوق وهو على شكل متحسس يعتمد على زاوية ميل غطاء الصندوق اي يبدا العمل حال رفع الغطاء اتوماتيكيا او يدوي فهي سيان له .الفكرة عند وضعه على احدى نهايات شريط بليت خفيف وربط شريط البليت من النهاية الاخرى بمكان ليكون مثلا بجانب المحرك وربط التحسس بخط المنبه اي الهورن سيوصل تيار للمنبه حال اي اهتزاز والباقي يمك واني ممنون للشرح لاني طبقته على سيارتي ونجح .المتحسس بحجم زجاجة ميزان المائي الذي يستعمله البناء وهو موجود عند بعض الذين يفككون السيارات وهو صغير وبسيط ورخيص والله يستر هذه الامة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يونيو 2009)

أخى
مفتاح الإهتزاز يعطى كثير من الانذار الخاطئ نتيجة لعب الاطفال الخ
يوجد حساس كسر الزجاج الذى يعتمد على الموجات الفوق سمعية الناتجة عن كسر الزجاج كما توجد الوحدات التى تعتمد على الموجات الفوق سمعية والتى تستخدم فى فتح الأبواب عند الإقتراب فهى تستشعر الفراغ داخل الكبينة وعند حدوث حركة به ينطلق الإنذار
لا تلم صديقك فقد قال لك ما عنده لكن الإتصال بالمحمول دائرة ليست سهلة و كل المشاريع المعتمدة على ما شابه تستخدم محمول آخر فى هذا الغرض


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذي العزيز حسب تصوري ان الاخ طلب في الفقرة الاخيرة شيء من التجارب المطبقة وفعلا طبقتها على سيارتي وعليه ارجو منك ان تنورني على كيفية تطبيق او ربطها او تنصيبها ولك الاجر ان شاء الله وبارك الله فيك لتفاعلك معنا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 يونيو 2009)

أخى ما كتبته هو ما رأيته حولى من هذه السيارات و عبث الاطفال حولها لعلمهة ان اى هزة تطلق الانذار
اما الدائرة التى ذكرتها فهى ليست اقتراحا ولكنها احد اجهزة الانذار الموجودة للبيع لدى الموزعين = فقط شرحت نظرية عملها لفهم الفرق


----------



## جابر شافع (9 يونيو 2009)

*افضل الوسائل*

مع احترامى للجميع فى ابداء افكارهم كلها يوجد بها عيوب مثل عبث الاطفال او الانزار لانة لااحد بيهتم بصوت الانزار الا صاحبها اما باقى الناس كل واحد يقولك وانا مالى 
يبقى الافضل وسيلة هى التليفون وقريبا ان شاء اللة ساشرح كيف يمكن تركيب هذة الوسيلة فى السيارة


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله بجهودك اخ جابر وننتضر الجديد لتنورنا ومشكور على المداخلة


----------



## alaajasser (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم الحل سريع وهو يوجد جهاز اندار جديد وهو متصل بالتليفون المحمول الخاص بك في حالة كسر زجاج أو فتح ابواب السيارة يمكن المعرفة اكثر عند الدخول علي
======


----------



## سامي خال (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمارنوكيا (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله بجهودك اخ جابر وننتضر الجديد


----------

